# Certificate not available on sim or phone error



## agnels (May 16, 2009)

Whenever i  try to download a signed application such as opera mini, gmail on my phone i get a "certificate not available on phone or Sim" error. Phone is Nokia 5610Xm and recently it was flashed to latest version V9.4 ( 07-11-08 ). 

Following authority certificates are available on my  phone.

Baltimore CyberTrust Root
Entrust.net Certification
Entrust.net Secure Server Certificate
GTE CyberTrust Global Root
Nokia Content Signing CA
RSA Data Security Inc.
RSA Security 1024 V3

The latest firmware version doensnt have the Verisign and Thwate certificates....If that is the problem how do i install those certificates. Time is correctly set.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 16, 2009)

I think the problem is due to unstability of the java engine... 

Check if this helps: *discussion.forum.nokia.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82806*discussion.forum.nokia.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-82806.html


----------



## girish.g (May 16, 2009)

i dont think there should be a certificate problem in s40 devices


----------



## agnels (May 18, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> I think the problem is due to unstability of the java engine...
> 
> Check if this helps: *discussion.forum.nokia.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82806



Doesn't help....

I am able to download from mobile unsigned version of Opera Mini but not the signed (Thwate or Verisgn) version of it.


----------



## aritrap (May 19, 2009)

agnels said:


> Whenever i  try to download a signed application such as opera mini, gmail on my phone i get a "certificate not available on phone or Sim" error. Phone is Nokia 5610Xm and recently it was flashed to latest version V9.4 ( 07-11-08 ).
> 
> Following authority certificates are available on my  phone.
> 
> ...



The same thing happened to me after my phone was flashed by a local mobile repair shop and I have not been able to mend this since. Due to this, I am unable to download most of the applications available on the net directly using GPRS, it always says "Invalid Application" after downloading the application. The only workaround to this is to install the app through the PC Suite. But not all versions of applications are avilable to be downloaded to PC.

If anyone can solve this problem, then please reply.

P.S: The link provided by someone did not help.


----------



## k4ce (May 19, 2009)

hey , try this ... when u are installing the *.jar file , make sure that the *.jad file wid the same name is present in the same folder ....


----------



## agnels (May 19, 2009)

k4ce said:


> hey , try this ... when u are installing the *.jar file , make sure that the *.jad file wid the same name is present in the same folder ....



What.....After clicking a download link....u get that error....nothing to do with jar and jad


----------

